# Just Bought TT...so HELLO ALL....



## RAMBURG (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone in TT Forum!
I live in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. As the subject said, got my year 2002 *TT Quattro 225bhp 6 speed manual, denim blue.*
Like the manual excelaration/power a lot. I've sold my BMW E46 318 coupe to exchange with TT. 
To name a few in the lists of my future MODS:
1) Exterior: Change body color to 'White"... what you guys think??
2) 18" Wheels
3) 80% Black Tinted Glass
4) Change all existing hose to "Samco" sports or equiv..
5) Replace my sped dial meter face from black to 'white'
6)ECU Remap...what is best guys ...'Giac'??
7) New facelift front bumper maybe...'Rieger' or 'PPS' ...
What else....??
Great to be part TT family.
Merry Christmas to ALL.
RAM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , mods sound good , respray will be expensive though 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome.... some big plans there


----------



## RAMBURG (Dec 21, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome.... some big plans there


hey bro, your black TT is cool! i have seen a few blacky tt beauties in the forum.
emmmm...might reconsider black...instead of 'white'..


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Welcome to you from a cold UK. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Black is the only way to go. 8)


----------

